# Need an app developed- attention developers



## meminiau (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey guys,

It's been a few years but I used to do some programming with I was in highschool. I have a 3 year old son who has autism, and I am after an app that doesn't seem to have been developed yet. I was going to learn some java and give it a go myself but I don't really have the time...

There are a couple of apps that I am already using with him, but they are all to easy to exit from, and to move from one to another you have to exit and then open the next. My son can't do that, but he has no problems finding the settings!

So what I need is a launcher app that has just the one home screen maybe, and the screen only has a couple large app choices that I can place there, but he can't delete. He also should not be able to get to settings unless I put a code in somewhere out something like that.

There is an app similar, but it is still to easy to get to the settings. So I really need an app to be developed.

Can anyone suggest how I could get this to happen? If it makes any difference, I need it for a tablet.

Thanks dean

Swiped on my Gnex

Swiped on my Gnex


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You're probably better off emailing one of the launcher developers and requesting features be added versus trying to get someone to make you one from scratch. I don't think you'll get many takers to develop a launcher from the ground up to do all that for free. Things like that take some serious hours even if it sounds simple in describing it.

From what I know in talking to my friend whose girlfriend works with kids that have special needs, most of the apps geared towards those with special needs seem to be primarily in the iOS market for whatever reasons (probably because iOS is somehow considered more simplistic or due to Apple's long time pervasiveness into the school systems). Making some for Android might be worth while or it might not if there's no one interested in it except a few.


----------

